# Dog smell & dryer sheets



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Well I heard this somewhere last week. If you take a dryer sheet and rub your dog with it it will take away the smell. I had not thought any more of it till Sadie (our beloved Westie) jumped up in my lap. Having been out all day doing dog things she stunk. It triggered the suggestion and I tried it. Ya know it worked. Not only did my smelly puppy smell fresh as the dryer sheet, it made her look cleaner and fluffier.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I would not use them on my dogs. Many babies and some adults even (I was one of them) can suffer from eczema from the chemicals in dryer sheets.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

At most pet areas stores/aisles in grocery shops etc.
They make grooming sprays that you can spritz the dog with that are designed just for this...dryer sheets are not good for any animals...not used in our house around our 5 dogs and 9 cats. The chemicals are not very good at all ( keep in mind that the animals will lick and groom themselves ) for animals to ingest.


----------

